# Recommendations for a counsellor/therapist who is experienced with moving on?



## Vertigo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all, 

Apologies - I’m asking on behalf of a friend. We have both been FF members for years, and now she is trying to come to terms with moving on, but even being on this site is currently too much for her, hence I said I would ask for her. 😢

Can anyone recommend a good marriage counsellor or a therapist experienced in infertility and moving on? My friend is exhausted and grieving, but feels she is slowly coming to terms with never becoming a parent, but her husband is struggling even worse and currently unable to talk with her. They really need some outside help. 😥

Ideally in Central London or Bedfordshire area.

Also, if anyone can point them to any peer support groups, particularly for men, in the same areas, that would be really appreciated. Thank you so much if anyone can suggest anything. ❤


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I see someone by skype (there wasn't anyone who specialised in infertility in my (very rural!) area). It has been fantastic and has kept me sane. Happy to give you her details if they'd be useful - she's got 20 years of IVF counselling experience and is on the board of the HFEA. And is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yes please! Thanks in advance. Happy to put up their details here, or could you send me a pm?


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

As long as it's ok with the mods (please remove if it's not!) - she's called Ruth Wilde - more info here: http://www.talkhealthpartnership.com/online_clinics/experts/ruth_wilde.php

https://www.completefertility.co.uk/fertility_news_story_007.php

Probably best to contact her via the Complete Fertility centre?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

That’s fine don’t worry - thanks for sharing the information  

Xxx


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 7, 2011)

Brilliant - thank you so much! I’ll pass her details to my friend. xx


----------

